# Gescheite Reha mit Bewegungsbad in HH gesucht



## kroiterfee (22. Mai 2009)

moinsen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einer gescheiten reha mit bewegungsbad um so langsam wieder auf die beine zu kommen (mehrfach gebrochene wirbelsäule). wer hat da erfahrungen mit? wenn möglich im innenstadtbereich.

mfg

thomas


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Mai 2009)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (26. Mai 2009)

Ich war mal in der Reha am Kaifu, direkt neben der Kaifu-Lodge.
Die gehen zum "Planschen" immer nebenan ins Schwimmbad, so dass man auch Übungen im tiefen Wasser, sprich schwimmend machen kann. Die meisten anderen Reha-Zentren haben wohl nur ein kleines, stehtiefes Becken.
Ob das da nun toll ist, kann ich nicht beureilen, da ich keinen Vergleich habe. Das Essen (bei einer ambulanten Reha) konnte man auf jeden Fall knicken, da man sich auschließlich einen Salat in der Lodge nebenan holen konnte, und der hängt einem nach spätestens einer Woche zum Hals raus.

Vielleicht hilft's dir ja.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2009)

cool danke. die kaifu-lodge hatte ich schon im augen. essen ist kein ding. das halte ich auch so mal aus.


----------

